# Will his nose scar permanently or turn black again?



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi, our pup (4.5 month old) got attacked by another dog 1 week ago at day care. They were in separate yards and my dog stuck his snout into the fence where the other dog was and got bit on the nose and upper lip. He was taken to the vet immediately and the vet said they were surface wounds and wouldn’t need sutures. He has been scabbing and his scab fell off yesterday. We are giving him his antibiotics daily, cleansing with chlorhexidane, and applying neosporin. We are really hoping that he will heal completely with no scarring... it breaks our heart to think of his beautiful black nose and lips being left with a noticeable scar. Has anyone had a similar experience? It is so upsetting that this happened. Our boy is so sweet and friendly and was probably just saying hi. That other dog had no reason to attack, there was a fence between them so there was no “threat”. Our vet did say our boy was so good and cooperative during the whole time. Thank you!


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

It might. I had a dog burn its nose on a hot oven. When it healed, it was pink, then went back to black.

I am really sorry your dog was injured at day care. I would find another one. My rescues all went to day care for years and they never took in aggressive dogs.


----------



## Damicodric (Apr 13, 2013)

It’ll return. Won’t be next month, but it will return.

Pigment isn’t quick to regenerate, but in all of my “pink nose” instances, it always did.

Best of luck with him and hopes of a rapid heal.


----------



## Bearshandler (Aug 29, 2019)

I would expect it too.


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

LuvShepherds said:


> It might. I had a dog burn its nose on a hot oven. When it healed, it was pink, then went back to black.
> 
> I am really sorry your dog was injured at day care. I would find another one. My rescues all went to day care for years and they never took in aggressive dogs.


Thank you for sharing about your experience! I really appreciate it.


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

Damicodric said:


> It’ll return. Won’t be next month, but it will return.
> 
> Pigment isn’t quick to regenerate, but in all of my “pink nose” instances, it always did.
> 
> Best of luck with him and hopes of a rapid heal.


That's very encouraging to hear! We're staying hopeful. Thank you for the well wishes!


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

Bearshandler said:


> I would expect it too.


Thank you! That gives us hope


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

I'd bet a ton that the nose pigment returns based on my experience. Not 100% on the lip.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Everything always returned for us, and Hans has had several scabs.


----------



## Kml1126 (May 10, 2021)

la_gsd said:


> Hi, our pup (4.5 month old) got attacked by another dog 1 week ago at day care. They were in separate yards and my dog stuck his snout into the fence where the other dog was and got bit on the nose and upper lip. He was taken to the vet immediately and the vet said they were surface wounds and wouldn’t need sutures. He has been scabbing and his scab fell off yesterday. We are giving him his antibiotics daily, cleansing with chlorhexidane, and applying neosporin. We are really hoping that he will heal completely with no scarring... it breaks our heart to think of his beautiful black nose and lips being left with a noticeable scar. Has anyone had a similar experience? It is so upsetting that this happened. Our boy is so sweet and friendly and was probably just saying hi. That other dog had no reason to attack, there was a fence between them so there was no “threat”. Our vet did say our boy was so good and cooperative during the whole time. Thank you!
> View attachment 563111
> View attachment 563112


How is your pup’s nose? Very similar thing happened to our 6 month Malinois. I hope so badly it doesn’t scar permanently.


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

Kml1126 said:


> How is your pup’s nose? Very similar thing happened to our 6 month Malinois. I hope so badly it doesn’t scar permanently.


I’m so sorry to hear that!! I’m sure you are very worried and heartbroken. Our boy’s nose and lips ended up healing nicely with no signs of scarring. It may have helped that he was so young and still going through a significant growing period. I hope the same happens with yours. There is hope!


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

la_gsd said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that!! I’m sure you are very worried and heartbroken. Our boy’s nose and lips ended up healing nicely with no signs of scarring. It may have helped that he was so young and still going through a significant growing period. I hope the same happens with yours. There is hope! Here is a recent pic of him not the best photo but his nose looks 100% better!


----------



## Kirstyp1292 (May 12, 2021)

la_gsd said:


> I’m so sorry to hear that!! I’m sure you are very worried and heartbroken. Our boy’s nose and lips ended up healing nicely with no signs of scarring. It may have helped that he was so young and still going through a significant growing period. I hope the same happens with yours. There is hope!


That has healed perfectly! It’s good to know there is hope, my 5 month old got scratched by a family members’ cat and has a very similar injury on the nose. It’s been two weeks and the tissue is still slightly indented and white, can I ask how long it took for it your pup to heal? Was it very gradual and did you put anything onto it to help it heal? Thankyou!


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

Kirstyp1292 said:


> That has healed perfectly! It’s good to know there is hope, my 5 month old got scratched by a family members’ cat and has a very similar injury on the nose. It’s been two weeks and the tissue is still slightly indented and white, can I ask how long it took for it your pup to heal? Was it very gradual and did you put anything onto it to help it heal? Thankyou!


Hi, it took about 1 month for his scabs to fall off, with the wound completely closed, but the healing area still visible (it looked indented and white). It then took about 5-6 months for that to really blend in and fade. I would say in the 5-6 months it was very gradual until one day we noticed that his nose looked completely normal and you would have never known he had a big wound there! We didn't really put anything on his nose. I think we tried to put some vaseline on it a couple of times but we found that he just licks it off anyways. I think that the indentation and white around your dog's nose will eventually fade as well!


----------



## KayG (Jul 11, 2021)

Exactly the same thing has happened to my 11 week old GSD puppy. The dog next door is 6 years Collie/Labrador cross and didn't give my pup a chance. He just sniffed at the fence and the dog next door bit him viciously. He has marked his nose and upper lip/muzzle. I am heartbroken that he is marked so badly. It is healing well but very pink. I am hoping it will turn black again. This is after healing.


----------



## la_gsd (Jul 8, 2020)

KayG said:


> Exactly the same thing has happened to my 11 week old GSD puppy. The dog next door is 6 years Collie/Labrador cross and didn't give my pup a chance. He just sniffed at the fence and the dog next door bit him viciously. He has marked his nose and upper lip/muzzle. I am heartbroken that he is marked so badly. It is healing well but very pink. I am hoping it will turn black again. This is after healing.
> View attachment 575951


So sorry that you had to experience this also! It may take a few months, but I am hopeful that it will heal nicely. Especially since there is a lot more growing to come. We really cannot see anything on our dog anymore. Just make sure to keep the wound clean to prevent any infections. Sending your pup lots of love!


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

Max, who I thought was a quite intelligent dog decided a few years back to bury a chew stick in gravel and concrete. His nose never returned to normal and indeed after repeated attempts to bury things in hard substrate caused it to break out again. Salt baths and creams but it never seemed to bother him as much as it did me.


----------



## KayG (Jul 11, 2021)

la_gsd said:


> So sorry that you had to experience this also! It may take a few months, but I am hopeful that it will heal nicely. Especially since there is a lot more growing to come. We really cannot see anything on our dog anymore. Just make sure to keep the wound clean to prevent any infections. Sending your pup lots of love!


Thank you for your reply and well wishes. Your message makes me feel hopeful. I'll update as time goes on.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

If it's not causing him pain, getting infected, or affecting his breathing or sense of smell I wouldn't worry about it. It won't be worrying him.


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

My aunts husky got the tip of his ear ripped off when at a day care when play escalated at a a very reputable day care. Things happen and they happen fast.
Cacao butter , green tea and white tea helps with scarring , wounds, and burns

Topper has a green tea bag on his harmless lump. A holistic session. It is useful for many things.






Effect of Green Tea Extract on Healing of Contaminated Wound in Dogs - WSAVA2007 - VIN







www.vin.com













Health Benefits of White Tea


Multiple studies have show the health benefit of white tea extract -- it can kill bacteria, viruses, and fungi in the body with more success than other teas. Learn more here.Multiple studies have show the health benefit of white tea extract -- it can kill bacteria, viruses, and fungi in the body...




www.pacificcollege.edu













Effect of green tea (Camellia sinensis) extract on healing process of surgical wounds in rat


Green tea (Camellia sinensis) has anti-oxidant and anti-inflammatory properties and may enhance wound healing process. The present study, therefore, w…




www.sciencedirect.com


----------



## KayG (Jul 11, 2021)

His pain seems to have subsided now - it's 9 days since. It's healing well. He caught it a few times and knocked his scab off but that has passed. This is what it was like a couple of days after so a vast improvement.


----------



## Davycc (Jun 16, 2021)

It may just heal pink, if so and it causes no more issues then look at it like a "sexy" scar. You'll be able to identify him easily as well. Honestly if it doesn't cause him an issue don't let it cause you one.


----------



## Ardy (Aug 2, 2021)

la_gsd said:


> Hi, our pup (4.5 month old) got attacked by another dog 1 week ago at day care. They were in separate yards and my dog stuck his snout into the fence where the other dog was and got bit on the nose and upper lip. He was taken to the vet immediately and the vet said they were surface wounds and wouldn’t need sutures. He has been scabbing and his scab fell off yesterday. We are giving him his antibiotics daily, cleansing with chlorhexidane, and applying neosporin. We are really hoping that he will heal completely with no scarring... it breaks our heart to think of his beautiful black nose and lips being left with a noticeable scar. Has anyone had a similar experience? It is so upsetting that this happened. Our boy is so sweet and friendly and was probably just saying hi. That other dog had no reason to attack, there was a fence between them so there was no “threat”. Our vet did say our boy was so good and cooperative during the whole time. Thank you!
> View attachment 563111
> View attachment 563112





la_gsd said:


> Hi, our pup (4.5 month old) got attacked by another dog 1 week ago at day care. They were in separate yards and my dog stuck his snout into the fence where the other dog was and got bit on the nose and upper lip. He was taken to the vet immediately and the vet said they were surface wounds and wouldn’t need sutures. He has been scabbing and his scab fell off yesterday. We are giving him his antibiotics daily, cleansing with chlorhexidane, and applying neosporin. We are really hoping that he will heal completely with no scarring... it breaks our heart to think of his beautiful black nose and lips being left with a noticeable scar. Has anyone had a similar experience? It is so upsetting that this happened. Our boy is so sweet and friendly and was probably just saying hi. That other dog had no reason to attack, there was a fence between them so there was no “threat”. Our vet did say our boy was so good and cooperative during the whole time. Thank you!
> View attachment 563111
> View attachment 563112


----------



## Ardy (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Ardy (Aug 2, 2021)




----------



## Ardy (Aug 2, 2021)

Hi every one my female dog went into barbed blade wires and came back to me with an open sliced nose,I got it stapled by the vet and took the staples of in 3weeks ,used ecollar for first 1week .and i/v antibiotics for first 4days and then oral antibiotics and left the wound open and it healed by itself but unfortunately there is a huge Scar ,I’m using antibiotic and steroid ointment on it twice a day these days ,I want to know what can I do to minimise the scaring,I have a really good dressing for the wound but I don’t think she will let it stay on her nose and will lick or chew it off,confused about what to do.


----------

